# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  دور الأساليب العلمية الحديثة في تحديد مرتكبي التفجيرات الإرهابية

## دكتور سامح

[align=center]دور الأساليب العلمية الحديثة في تحديد مرتكبي التفجيرات الإرهابية[/align]

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

بحث رائع يادكتور سامح ............. لك اجمل تحية

----------


## أم خطاب

[align=center] 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
والله موضوع جميل ويستحق القراءة

لكن مما أشدني هذه الأتفاقيات!!
[/align]
الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات التالية، عدا ما استثنته منها تشريعات الدول المتعاقدة أو التي لم تصادق عليها:
أ - اتفاقية طوكيو الخاصة بالجرائم والأفعال التي ترتكب على متن الطائرات والموقعة بتاريخ 14/9/1963م.
ب- اتفاقية لاهاي بشأن مكافحة الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات والموقعة بتاريخ 16/2/1970م.
ج- اتفاقية مونتريال الخاصة بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني والموقعة في 23/9/1971م، والبروتوكول الملحق بها والموقع في مونتريال في 10/5/1984م.
د- اتفاقية نيويورك الخاصة بمنع ومعاقبة الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الأشخاص المشمولين بالحماية الدولية بمن فيهم الممثلون الدبلوماسيون والموقعة في 14/12/1973م.
هـ- اتفاقية اختطاف واحتجاز الرهائن والموقعة في 17/12/1979م.
و- اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار لسنة 1983م، ما تعلق منها بالقرصنة البحرية.
[align=center] 
هم من عقدوا الاتفاقيات والمؤتمرات وهم من نقضوها 
اكثر التفجيرات من الصهاينة والامريكان والأعداء 
وهذا مايجري في العراق
لكن تعتيم على الأخبار ،،، والزمان سوف يتكلم لكن بعدما ظلمونا باسم الارهاب 
عجز السان عن التكلم في هذا النطاق 
اكرر شكرا للبحث 
[/align]

----------


## محمد الحيدري

شكرا لك دكتور سامح

منور الموقع يا غالي

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------

